
Gary Vaynerchuk Joins DULO as Head of Marketing - juliansamarjiev
https://weardulo.com/blogs/news/the-marketing-mastermind-behind-our-communication-strategy
======
juliansamarjiev
Excited to welcome GaryVee as our Head of Marketing.

We look forward to working together in building DULO into the first two
trillion dollar company. Apple/Amazon might beat us to the first.

------
yostrovs
Who cares?

~~~
juliansamarjiev
Apparently, no one.

